# Stanford Hall, 3rd of May, TTOC Club Meeting



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On 3rd of May the VW North West are having a national meet for VW, Audi and Porsche Cars at Stanford Hall
http://www.stanfordhallvw.co.uk/index.htm

The Club stand can acommodate roughly 10 cars and the number of Concours cars are unrestricted. As I know the organizer, we may get away with more cars on the Club Stand. Club stand passes are free. All I need to know is the number of interested people. All we pay is the normal admission to Standford Hall.

So, who is up for this?

I am 

And here is a list of attendees:
A3DFU, Dani
John-H, John
Grahame, Grahame Clayton
timdu, Tim
stundies, Simon
YELLOW_TT, Andy
VSPURS, Steve
WildWood,, Andy
jammyd, Paul
CamV6, Cameron
caney, Steve
Mctavish, Chris

And below is a bit about the day

Entry to the display area is only permitted between 8:00am and 11:00am on Sunday, 3rd May 2009 and must be vacated by 7:30pm

Directions: For those of you coming by motorway, Stanford Hall is sign posted from Junctions 18 and 20 of the M1, and Junction 1 of the M6. Stanford Hall can also be approached from the A14. If you have a SatNav, the post code is LE17 6DH

Admission: your Club Display pass is free but you will need to pay admission to the grounds, which is £7.00 for adults and £1.00 for children. Dogs must be on a lead at all times

*Highlights: The Concours d'Élegance is said by many to be the best in the country, with seventeen classes this year covering the whole Volkswagen, Audi and Porsche range, plus a Superclass for all of last year's winners.
*
An additional information sheet on local campsites and accommodations is available from:
Leicester City Tourist Information Centre
7 Every Street, Leicester, Tel: 0116 265 0555

And of course you can just pop along as well ,,,,

I am looking forward to meeting you on the day   8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me me me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes two already 

Places are obviously going fast guys so book your space now [smiley=drummer.gif]

Who will be on the Concours? Andy Yellow? Davidg? Any more takers?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have now pencilled this in my diary! Its actually not all that far from me too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I might be up for this Dani I will know better nearer the time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant folks! This looks like 3 1/2 already 8)

Which one of your many cars are you going to bring, Andy? You know your are coming, don't you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Which one of your many cars are you going to bring, Andy? You know your are coming, don't you


Not 100% Dani but it will be a TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of your many cars are you going to bring, Andy? You know your are coming, don't you
> ...


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm up for it if I'm not working as It's quite local to me.

My TT can go on the stand or make way if you get 10 Modded cars as mine is standard apart from the carefully modded wheels (kerbing due to my dear wife [smiley=bigcry.gif])


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm up for this as it's just down the road for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrillianTT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So we are now at 5 1/2 ,,,, and counting 

You people get posting and comitting while I'm off skiing tomorrow. I'll see you all back on here on the 15th Feb


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully the weather will be a bit better then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent 

Anyone going, please PM your address so I can send out passes for the Club stand / Concours nearer the time


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Dani, Pm sent
Cheers

WW


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm there!

8)


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm there!
> 
> 8)


That's good as I need to see this car in the flesh. after all it has had over a 1000 views in the Garage section 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there!
> ...


Why dont you come along on Wed next week to the West Mids meet?

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> Dani, Pm sent
> Cheers
> 
> WW


Fantastic [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]  



VSPURS said:


> I'm there!
> 
> 8)


Yeah [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And of course we have Andy, caney, John and myself as well. 

Come on folks, who else will be there?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Why dont you come along on Wed next week to the West Mids meet?
> :roll:


I would do but I help run a Scout group on Wednesdays (only because my daughter goes, I am normal!!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you come along on Wed next week to the West Mids meet?
> ...


Nothing wrong with Scouts or Venture Scouts. Both my sons went and I used to help for many years 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All the flags and banners are ready


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> All the flags and banners are ready


Woo-Hoo 

All we now need is a table (I got one), a gazeebo, chairs (I got them) and loads of mags and merchandise.
Roll on 3rd May 8) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A gazeebo and two tables are available - chairs would be handy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A gazeebo and two tables are available - chairs would be handy


Sounds like all we need now is good weather and for the 3rd May to arrive


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait!

8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've noticed that this is not on the future events page of the TTOC website!

Just thought that this would make a few more people aware of the event!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> I've noticed that this is not on the future events page of the TTOC website!
> 
> Just thought that this would make a few more people aware of the event!
> 
> :roll:


Good thinking, thank you  8)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Put me down as a 95% definate, will 100% confirm next week  (If there is still room on the stand)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I might be able to come.

but as it is a bank holiday weekend, I will need to check with the better half that she does not have plans for me to do something ( buy a house, take her shopping, sit in a chair while she tries on everything in Debenhams only to decide that non of it is what she was looking for... etc etc)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant both of you 

Remember to PM me your addies for the club stand passes 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Actually, I'm up for this one too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Actually, I'm up for this one too!


Woohoo, Yeahhhh
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I expect to get the tickets some time around middle of April and I will post them out to all of you without delay


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, to make my life easy, will you please remind me of your addy by PM please, Cam :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. I guess that I'll get the tickets in the next 10 days or so.

And so far we have:

Dani, A3DFU
John, John-H
Andy, YELLOW_TT
Andy, WildWoods
Steve, VSPURS
Simon, stundies
Tim, timdu
Grahame, Grahame Clayton
Cameron, CamV6 * Need your address, Cam! Please PM

Who else is up for this then


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> O.K. I guess that I'll get the tickets in the next 10 days or so.
> 
> And so far we have:
> 
> ...


ME ME ME !!!! PM sent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > O.K. I guess that I'll get the tickets in the next 10 days or so.
> ...


Oops, sorry Paul  
Now corrected


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought davidg would have been up for this one Dave :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I thought davidg would have been up for this one Dave :?:


Me too :?

We are 10 so far and I have asked for 12 passes, so it is not too late  
And as per the organiser, I may be able to get another 3 passes, which would give us a lovely spot for 15 cars!!

So come on, who else wants to come for a nice day out?

And I am sure we can organse a cruise as well for the way there 8)

Oh, before I forget: if anyone wants to come without a club stand pass, perhaps deciding on the day, you can of course come :!: It's only that without a club pass I may not be able to squeze you on our club stand


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just booked in with my detailer, to get the outside looking shiney


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Just booked in with my detailer, to get the outside looking shiney


WOW! We'll have you at the front, Paul 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] I will be in the Algarve on a weeks stag do  hope you all have a nice day have fun see you at the next meet 

DAZ


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm coming and i reckon Sam(gi2mox) would be up for this too!PM him Danni


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked in with my detailer, to get the outside looking shiney
> ...


Well, I hope so... 

I was thinking of a little mini meet on the way over, what time you leaving


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DAZTTC said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will be in the Algarve on a weeks stag do  hope you all have a nice day have fun see you at the next meet
> 
> DAZ


Enjoy your holidays DAZ and I'm sure you'll make the next meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



caney said:


> i'm coming and i reckon Sam(gi2mox) would be up for this too!PM him Dani


Super! I have now added you to the list of attendees.
And I'll check with Sam 



jammyd said:


> I was thinking of a little mini meet on the way over, what time you leaving


Ooo, arrr. I will need to wait until I get the tickets next week: the details are supplied with them.

But I assume that gates open around 9am so I probably leave shortly after 7am, going along the A515/A50/M1
Then of memory, Stanford Hall is junction 19. But I will check details and start a new thread asa I have all the details


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I thought davidg would have been up for this one Dave :?:


Hi Andy, Dani & guys

Been up to it at work :x :x :x 3 day week / 4 day week for production, maint a different story ,,,, trying to keep a job , but hopefully things are looking a little better and need to get my finger out and so some rep work which has took a back seat for a while ]

Only back from the Maldives sat 2nd night so cant see us making this one but trying to to make bruntingthorpe in june   also got a TT to sell :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought davidg would have been up for this one Dave :?:
> ...


Nice to hear from you David 

Enjoy your holidays and I will see you soon 
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought davidg would have been up for this one Dave :?:
> ...


Have a good holiday Dave and dont forget o bring me some rock back


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Dani,

Do you have any places left on the stand? Duties have changed at work so I can make this now?

Chris

Mctavish


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mctavish said:


> Dani,
> 
> Do you have any places left on the stand? Duties have changed at work so I can make this now?
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely 

Just send me a PM with your address and I should be able to send the tickets out real soon

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just received the Club Display tickets today, so I should be sending them out later this week 

There is still one more ticket to be had 8) So come on, who wants it?

*Andy YELLOW_TT*, are you entering the Concours? If so I need to include a Concours booking form for you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I just received the Club Display tickets today, so I should be sending them out later this week
> 
> There is still one more ticket to be had 8) So come on, who wants it?
> 
> *Andy YELLOW_TT*, are you entering the Concours? If so I need to include a Concours booking form for you.


Not 100% but send me a form any way please Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> quote="A3DFU"
> 
> *Andy YELLOW_TT*, are you entering the Concours? If so I need to include a Concours booking form for you.


Not 100% but send me a form any way please Dani [/quote]
Right-y-o Andy. I will include a Concours form for you 8) 
See you soon 

So, who is going to be No 12 on our club stand then?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Been to this for the past 16 years but cannot go this year as we will be at Silverstone watching the GT3 racing as there will be 4 rear wheel drive Audi R8's there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds interesting  Let us know what it is like [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK folks, tickets are going out tomorrow 

Update on page 1 now


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my pass today Dani.

Many thanks,

WW


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got my pass today too!

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got my tickets cheers Dani


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine are probably at home by now then 

I will pick them up when I get back


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Got mine through the post today


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good, all 

If there is anyone who hasn't got their pass by this coming Wednesday, 22nd April, please let me know. I'll get some replacement passes and have them on me on the day 8)

And let's hope for good weather for the 3rd May [smiley=sunny.gif]

We now need to sort a cruise if you want. I'll start a new thread on that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go on then Dani put me down for the concorse


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go on then Dani put me down for the concorse


I knew it Andy 

You need to fill in the form I've included with your Club pass and post it to the address given on it.

So this means we can have one more (another) car on the club stand. Any volounteers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should be good. Hope the weather holds out. Glad you're coming Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hope the weather holds out.


It'll be glorious [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Pass arrived today (Tues) Dani, thanks

Grahame


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grahame Clayton said:


> Pass arrived today (Tues) Dani, thanks
> 
> Grahame


My pleasue 

See you soon.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go on then Dani put me down for the concorse


 Modifications are frowned upon at Stanford Hall, they like standard cars there.  Just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

audimad said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then Dani put me down for the concorse
> ...


Well if thats the case, they're not going to like mine at all!!

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That is just for the Concours Steve. You TT will look the part on the TTOC Club stand [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, i should have said it's just the concours.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Dani,

Recieved pass today thankyou 

Chris

Mctavish


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mctavish said:


> Dani,
> 
> Recieved pass today thankyou
> 
> ...


GreaTT stuff, Chris. See you soon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have my pass now too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I have my pass now too!


ExcellenTT  This must mean that we all have our passes now?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I have my pass now too!
> ...


Think so, it arrived Tuesday, but I only got home today... looking forward too it now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And it's less than a week to go now


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like CamV6 would like his hand held!!!!

So i am coming along to baby sit! 

And to perv over vspurs's car of course!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Looks like CamV6 would like his hand held!!!!
> 
> So i am coming along to baby sit!
> 
> And to perv over vspurs's car of course!


It will be good to finally meet you...

I THINK


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jammyd said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like CamV6 would like his hand held!!!!
> ...


I doubt it im a bit of arse! 

Ask Cam or anyone! They will all tell ya!

in fact.... probably shouldnt use the word "bit"


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> I doubt it im a bit of arse!
> 
> Ask Cam or anyone! They will all tell ya!
> 
> in fact.... probably shouldnt use the word "bit"


I am sure your not that bad


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you on Sunday, Ben


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

See you then!!

But i wont be playing "last word wins" with you... not after seeing your persistence in the "Last Post Wins" Thread!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> See you then!!
> 
> But i wont be playing "last word wins" with you... not after seeing your persistence in the "Last Post Wins" Thread!


He he he he he heee :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let's see, perhaps we can play: who can sign up the most new TTOC members  8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

What time we all arriving?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will aim for 9 to 9:30

For your Sat Navs; the post code is LE17 6DH


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So Keele at 7:30- 7:45

Coventry Services ( M6 J4/J3) about 8:30 

Both will be quickish stops


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The weather forecast is for [smiley=sunny.gif]  Lte's hope it's true


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any spare passes for our TTS? Can make the show now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Any spare passes for our TTS? Can make the show now.


Absolutely Jeff! See you tomorrow. Knowing you, you want 101 TT models now 8)

So I've spent all day cleaning and loading the car, well, 3 or 4 hours anyway. :roll:

See you all tomorrow


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you there 4:30 start for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a good day all 

Gutted i cant come along really, i want to see lots of pictures tomorrow evening please


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone coming down the M1 past the services at junction 21 in the morning.

If not I will see you there. Spent the day doing some first fixing on some building work that I'm having done so I may get to wash the car in the next hour or so. Quick wash and no waxing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> See you there 4:30 start for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I shall set my alarm for 5:15am



Redscouse said:


> Have a good day all
> Gutted i cant come along really, i want to see lots of pictures tomorrow evening please


Shame you can't make it Paul 

Jeff (audimad) if you want to meet, perhaps the Shell Services on the A50 are best? We should be there around 8:00 to 8:15am

Andy (wildwoods) if you want to meet at Leicester Services, we should be there around 8:45am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > See you there 4:30 start for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Do you want me to give you a ring when I get up Dani :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to see you all spent your time getting the cars ready...

I spent the day buying a house!!!!! Woo Hoo....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a good day guys. Hope the weather holds for you... 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> So Keele at 7:30- 7:45
> 
> Coventry Services ( M6 J4/J3) about 8:30
> 
> Both will be quickish stops


I'll be waiting for both you and Stundies with a full tank of VPower for 8.30!

Can't wait, just want the weather to do us a few favours now!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Only if your arm is long enough to switch on my coffee machine, Andy :roll:

Oh, and I'll take my coffee strong, black, no sugar and in bed please [smiley=cheers.gif] 3 cup in a big mug


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> [
> Andy (wildwoods) if you want to meet at Leicester Services, we should be there around 8:45am


Dani, I will be there ready and waiting. I will pm you my mobile number in case something happens on the way down to me.

See you all tomorrow.

WW


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Just spent god knows how many hours preping for this.... Took all seats out yesterday, cleaned them last night in the house. Refitted today, complete hoover, clayed paintwork all around, waxed all paintwork, tyres dressed, polished wheels, absolutely knackered now. Anyway, cleaning stuff all packed in the boot with a couple of fold out chairs and a box of assorted beer.

See ya there guys, Jammy and VSPURS, see ya at the services.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like there are some serious cleaners around!!!!

And just in case, my mob is: 07711 609 624

Let's all hope for plenty of [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stundies said:


> Just spent god knows how many hours preping for this.... Took all seats out yesterday, cleaned them last night in the house. Refitted today, complete hoover, clayed paintwork all around, waxed all paintwork, tyres dressed, polished wheels, absolutely knackered now. Anyway, cleaning stuff all packed in the boot with a couple of fold out chairs and a box of assorted beer.
> 
> See ya there guys, Jammy and VSPURS, see ya at the services.


I feel seriously under prepared now!

I managed to give the car 25mins of attention this afternoon! :/

Chairs! 2! Is that 1 for me? 

Beer! Hmmm maybe portable BBQ would have been an idea!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm feeling guilty having spent less than 2 hours cleaning the TT. I'm not sure if you guys will let me on the stand!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just spoken to Cam, he is picking me up about 07:30 so we should be with you around 9ish!

Looking forward to it!

Ben


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Hmmm maybe portable BBQ would have been an idea!


Having one of those right now! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> Beer! Hmmm maybe portable BBQ would have been an idea!


Steve, I got portable BBQ, beers, potato salad all packed 8)

Good job you got two chairs! I got 1, 1 table, John is going to bring another table, a gazeebo etc 

Roll along, Sunday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Beer! Hmmm maybe portable BBQ would have been an idea!
> ...


Any pies Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Just some veggie saussages Andy :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Beer! Hmmm maybe portable BBQ would have been an idea!
> 
> 
> Steve, I got portable BBQ, beers, potato salad all packed 8)
> ...


I need something with a dead animal in it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just about to set off in the rain all that cleaning what a waste [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm bringing a bucket and baby bath etc. Cam, if you can hear me - bring your polishing cloth


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a good day all, im just about to go to bed lol


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, got to Stafford and Turbo completely gone, no Boost what so ever, feels like all of 50bhp now  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Turned around and came home very p***ed off. Can't wait to get it looked at now and get her back on the road.

Sorry for letting the team down but just ask Jammy how aweful it sounded, like a strangled cat!!

Hope you guys have / had fun

Speak to all soon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What a great day!

Some amazing cars on display.

Had to get off a wee bit early as the little lad had just about had enough after 7 hours!

Good to see some members and their cars i'd not met before.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ello,

Here is a link to some dodgy photos! Think I need some more work on this new camera I have 

http://s381.photobucket.com/albums/oo25 ... =slideshow

WildWoods,

If you want I can email you the pics of your car. just drop me a PM

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We had an excellent day today. Met some nice people in the TT club, looking forward to the next one. See you all soon. Thanks to Dani for the pass for the club stand.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pics Paul. Thanks to all for a very pleasant day. A very good Show in a fantastic setting, definitely one for the diary for next year. Good to meet some more members & their beautiful cars.

Thanks Again,

Grahame & Diane


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad you took loads of photos Paul as I didn't get round to taking any.

It was nice to meet you all today and put faces to forum names.

Looking forward to GTI Inters next


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My personal favourite, of Ben cleaning my car! Lol!










8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a nice new signature out of this meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for helping make this a good meet. Perhaps there'll be more of us next year?

Good pictures Paul 

And I'm sorry your car didn't want to make the meet Simon :?



YELLOW_TT said:


> I need something with a dead animal in it


Did you find that dead animal, Andy? And congrats to another first place 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Dani and John for organising the club stand today, but also to everybody else who helped in getting the club stand set up and packed away.

Was great to put some more forum names to faces, I was really glad I made the efford to come along for the afternoon.

Just a few pics from our stand...








































































































































Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh and a few more of a certin black TTS, which was stunning.

I know these are quite processed, but I've got them set up as desktop wallpapers so they seem to work better at a higher contrast / vibrance level  If anyone wants a high res version let me know.














































Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

well what a great day it was topped off with a night of djing at my local bar  i was really impressed with the facilities and the turn out!thanks Dani for arranging the stand [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now that I'm awake again I just want to add a HUGH THANKS to John and Cam for helping with the club stand and bringing the Gazeebo, Flags and club merchandise 8)

Nick, for some reason I can't see your pictures? Is it me (my comp) or have other people the same problem?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Now that I'm awake again I just want to add a HUGH THANKS to John and Cam for helping with the club stand and bringing the Gazeebo, Flags and club merchandise 8)
> 
> Nick, for some reason I can't see your pictures? Is it me (my comp) or have other people the same problem?


They are not working for me either !!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I'm awake again I just want to add a HUGH THANKS to John and Cam for helping with the club stand and bringing the Gazeebo, Flags and club merchandise 8)
> ...


Come on Nick, sort it out!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well in nicks absence i thought i would posts some pics to please you all! 

on the way there cam and i saw some interesting cars! Seems all the clubs where out:













































































































and all of that before we even got there!!

More to follow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes it was a good day a a lot of nice air cooled dubsthere 8) After getting up at 4am I finaly got the bed at 2am so I am just getting up now


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yes it was a good day a a lot of nice air cooled duds there 8) After getting up at 4am I finaly got the bed at 2am so aI am just getting up now


Your hard work was worth it though


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Some of my favorites from the day:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

This one of me is bloody awful  and yes I have seen the other one on your photobucket which is even worse!!!!

http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo33 ... Medium.jpg


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

You mean this one?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks... I think I need to Moderate that one!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

lolol i think it looks fine!! What about "V Arsenals" one of me cleaning his car!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> lolol i think it looks fine!! What about "V Arsenals" one of me cleaning his car!!


How dare you?!

Clean your mouth out!

:lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Ben and Paul 8) 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think I've sorted mine out for now, no idea whats wrong with my hosting but it was working last night when I posted them up.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pictures guys - an excellent day! It was a big sprawling event - easy to get lost in - but I thought we all put on a very good show that stood out and generated a lot of interest from people passing by, judging from the number of questions and comments 

Thanks to everyone who took part and helped with the flags and club stand etc. and well done to Dani for organising everything  .

Sorry I've not got any photographs but my camera let me down and every picture is out of focus


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Sorry I've not got any photographs but my camera let me down and every picture is out of focus


Don'tcha just hate it when that happens?

I did a video shoot of a live event once and forgot the tapes... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, Nem.

I wonder, who might have put something on the "flip chart" about an 5 day Italian trip :roll: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Good pictures, Nem.
> 
> I wonder, who might have put something on the "flip chart" about an 5 day Italian trip :roll: :lol:


That was me!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like a bloody fab day, didn't even look at this in the event page. Wish I had. :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a shame Matt - must have been quite close to you too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Good pictures, Nem.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well done Steve 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Looks like a bloody fab day, didn't even look at this in the event page. Wish I had. :x


Pencil it in for next year, Matt. It's always the first Sunday in May. I'm sure we'll bethere again


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ha!  And you thought it was me!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


You should both get an award then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

My reward will hopefully be a good Alpina iTTalia Event!

Thats enough of a reward for me!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> My reward will hopefully be a good Alpina iTTalia Event!
> 
> Thats enough of a reward for me!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I hope you'll get loads of people attending this meeting, Ben! We had discussed it on the Isle of Man and quite a few were interested 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Fantastic pics of a fun day out. So many beautiful cars on show.

The one pic that really sums up these events for me and is a perfect 'snap' shot of the day.............

wait for it, wait for it.............................










"Mein Godt Eva...dzeets shmallen caken are wunderba, but I cannot help but vonder vy dzee skiiny guy und der glasses is avoidink me. Anyvay he looks suspicious to me....do ve know vere his family come from?"

"Ahh shaddap bubullah and eat, and stop pretending its a not a Kosher donut. Oich! its always the same with you with the looking and the worrying and the fixing and the painting, he probably just wants to join your Youth movement ...aahem....I mean club already"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Those doughnuts did taste yummy!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I managed to avoid doughnuts and burgers all day even though the van was only 6 steps away.

Damn this diet I'm on.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam you do crack me up!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wild Woods said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I managed to avoid doughnuts and burgers all day even though the van was only 6 steps away.
> 
> Damn this diet I'm on.


It must indeed be a bad diet you are on! How about just exercising a bit more 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I managed to avoid doughnuts and burgers all day even though the van was only 6 steps away.
> 
> Damn this diet I'm on.


Impressive!! I couldnt resist! I LOVE those burgers!! Then Cam MADE me buy some donuts.... THEN he also made me a get some Roast Pork bap!

I ate far to much that day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You guys should have brought some saussages along to throw on the BBQ [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG!!!

Only just seen this from Cam!

Frickin' hillarious!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: Excellent Cam - Good Candida camera work :wink: . I wish my camera worked :roll: .


----------

